# help!



## meme (Aug 13, 2010)

Can i keep one sheep by its self?
i have 3 acres. At night i will keep it up so nothing can get it, i am nine years old.



                                                please help
                                                thanks bye :/ :/ :/ :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 13, 2010)

A sheep will need at least one buddy. He will get too lonely and afraid if he is by himself.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 14, 2010)

He CAN stay by himself and he will cry about it for several days but will adapt.  

But...they are a herd animal and feel much safer in a flock...even if the flock is just two sheep.  He will do better for you if you give him a companion sheep or goat.  

Good luck with your sheep!


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 14, 2010)

They do survive as singles, but they do crave companionship.  We have had them bond with humans, dogs, and poultry without any problems.  The first week or so is the worst.


----------

